# Can you tell me what Immigration does if you do not renew every month?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have not renewed my tourist visa last month for financial reasons. I have food, rent, utilities, and other things. I was told that you only have to pay P500 penalty per 2 months cycle. Is that correct ? Please confirm this.


I really don't know if I can go this month either. I am fine paying the P500 penalty. I just cant afford giving out P4,000 this month. Will I be fine ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> I have not renewed my tourist visa last month for financial reasons. I have food, rent, utilities, and other things. I was told that you only have to pay P500 penalty per 2 months cycle. Is that correct ? Please confirm this.
> 
> 
> I really don't know if I can go this month either. I am fine paying the P500 penalty. I just cant afford giving out P4,000 this month. Will I be fine ?


These are questions that can ONLY be answered by the immigration office or a travel agency. You need only renew every two months and a travel agent (for a very small fee) can do this for you. Every renewal has or is a different amount of money. For example, the first time you renew your visa it might be P1,000. Next time it may be P2,500. They have a floating fee schedule and I simply do not know what the amounts are.
As far as the fines go, I believe you can only pay a past due fine amount when you are ready to catch up and pay the entire amount owed including current and all past renewal fees. The P500 fine or fee is something I know nothing about. So far as I know, a fine for non or late renewal is at or above P1,000.?

If you are in a bad situation where you do not have the funds to renew or to leave the country, I would suggest visiting the American Citizens Services office at the US Embassy in Manila. They will help you contact friends and or family back home to get funds sent to you.

Additionally, if your past due visa extensions and any back over-stay fines are not paid, you will not be allowed to leave the country. When the overstay fees etc are paid, they will add on departure fines of an amount that is determined on how long you overstayed.

It is most important to stay up to date on all fees so you do not become trapped here..


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you can find the schedule of fines on the BI website somewhere.

I agree with what Jet Lag said. Get caught up and stay current or you will dig yourself a deep hole to get out of.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

It is P500 PESOS PER MONTH OVERSTAY.... BUT I WAS TOLD YOU GOT TO PAY ALL THE FEES OF LAST MONTH AND THIS MONTH. SO I AM FIGURING ABOUT P7-8K PESOS.


THEN I GOT RENT, FOOD, AND UTILITIES. I WILL MANAGE BUT GOT LOT OF ORDERS TO PICK UP BETWEEN NOW AND 2 WEEKS.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*WAIT I WAS READING ON GUY WHO OVERSTAYED 10 MONTHS AND PAY visa 3030p per 2 MONTHS + THE P500 PENALTY PER MONTH. FOR 10 MONTHS I FIGURE HE SPENT AROUND 2OK PHP*


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> *WAIT I WAS READING ON GUY WHO OVERSTAYED 10 MONTHS AND PAY visa 3030p per 2 MONTHS + THE P500 PENALTY PER MONTH. FOR 10 MONTHS I FIGURE HE SPENT AROUND 2OK PHP*





jdavis10 said:


> It is P500 PESOS PER MONTH OVERSTAY.... BUT I WAS TOLD YOU GOT TO PAY ALL THE FEES OF LAST MONTH AND THIS MONTH. SO I AM FIGURING ABOUT P7-8K PESOS.
> 
> 
> THEN I GOT RENT, FOOD, AND UTILITIES. I WILL MANAGE BUT GOT LOT OF ORDERS TO PICK UP BETWEEN NOW AND 2 WEEKS.


Bottom line is this. You are getting information from someone that may or may not be true.
If you walk into an immigration office and are not correct with the amount and do not have the $$$ to pay what is due; you would likely be arrested, jailed, and deported. They don't fool around here. Get the correct information from the right source before heading in to pay these things..


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually I do not think they will jail you.... Just got to come in when you got the money


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> Actually I do not think they will jail you.... Just got to come in when you got the money


So you already know the answer, why are you asking us.

And please don't write in capitals as it is considered to be SHOUTING.


----------



## themissus (Oct 8, 2014)

We missed an extension last month because we overlooked it and by the time we realized our error, it was so close to being a month over that we decided to just wait to have a month between extensions. What happened was that they pretty much charged for the month that was unpaid. So, his visa expiration was September 20, and we went in on October 20 to file an extension. We had to pay around 4000 but his new expiration is on November 20. So we basically paid for the month we forgot for anyway. There wasn't any penalty though. Of course, it would be much better for you to consult an officer in the BI or a travel agent for accurate details. I'm just sharing what happened to us.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Reality check---Might make you angry but honesty is needed. If you can't afford to pay for your visa due to other debts, you really need to look at where you are headed. As it really concerns me that people KNOW the requirement but avoid it for what ever reason. You don't go buy a car knowing you can't make the payments. Maybe you need to lower your cost of living so you can afford the visa. If your on a fixed income (retirement) you might want to re-budget your finances. If you don't have a nest egg for you and your family, you might want to consider financial counseling. 
I don't say there things in jest as I feel WE are responsible for our situations. So 3-4 years down the road you won't be seen on TV living under a bridge begging for food or work. Its shameful westerners come here because (mostly economics) and love and still can't survive.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just my opinion....but, I'm sure there have been many instances that foreigners have over stayed their visa, probably by accident. I'm pretty sure that the BI will not immediately arrest, jail and deport you. As stated above, if you come clean, tell the truth about what happened in your situation, the BI official will probably give you a few days to update your visa....and inform you the consequences if you don't. Again, as stated above, contact the American Services at the US Embassy for the "official" word on fines and penalties for overstaying visa.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I ask my travel agent that also does visa service about my friend’s dilemma (stupidity?). After his first extension expired he realized he missed the date for getting a new one. He said he was going to get a lawyer to settle it. Yes that is stupid, I told him pay the penalty and forget the lawyer! 3 years has passed and he has done nothing. My travel agent said he will be blacklisted by immigration if he has no good excuse to tell them. I did hear that Dennis Rodman’s father that lived in Angeles was deported for the same reason. I do not know if he was blacklisted.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I really don't understand. Blacklisted YES deported Yes. If you don't care why should BI be concerned. STOP shirking your responsibilities. No sympathy from this person. This is what give foreigners a bad name. You are not better than anyone else.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

c_acton98 said:


> I really don't understand. Blacklisted YES deported Yes. If you don't care why should BI be concerned. STOP shirking your responsibilities. No sympathy from this person. This is what give foreigners a bad name. You are not better than anyone else.


My friend had a major stroke and since then he has trouble doing anything. His judgment is in the pits! Everything he does is wrong! My big regret was that I encouraged him to move to the Philippines. I try to advise him because I do feel a bit responsible. I have already told him if he gets in trouble do not ask me for money. I know of a guy in Cebu that was also in this situation. He was deported but NOT blacklisted. That was 10 years ago and I do believe they are a lot sticker now.

Tony


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> I have not renewed my tourist visa last month for financial reasons. I have food, rent, utilities, and other things. I was told that you only have to pay P500 penalty per 2 months cycle. Is that correct ? Please confirm this.
> 
> 
> I really don't know if I can go this month either. I am fine paying the P500 penalty. I just cant afford giving out P4,000 this month. Will I be fine ?


If you are at the stage that you cannot afford handing over PHP4,000 then you need to seriously consider returning to your home country. The inability to pay this amount means there is not enough slack in your finances to deal with any sudden emergencies which may arise; and they will. Developing nations are not the place to find yourself when you are broke.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I am not broke just last month got swindled out of money, and had to work to earn up again. I will just go by the Swagman travel agency and renew and pay P500 fee + their charge and let them handle it. Do not think negative guys. I was just ask your opinion on it. However I am sure it would be fine. There are some I read that overstayed alot longer than I have. As I been told by many foreigners the immigration just want their money. I am sure they mean no harm.


----------

